# Please post videos of your 2015 A3 2.0 APR Stage 2 0-60 and 1/4 mile



## ThorMjolnir (Apr 9, 2014)

I have searched the internet and I cannot find a video of a 2015 A3 2.0 APR stage 2 0-60 or 1/4 mile anywhere. Unitronic has put out a 2015 A3 2.0 Stage 2 video, link below, and hit 0-60 in ~3.9 seconds and 1/4 mile in ~12.48 seconds. APR totes a bit higher hp/tq gains when compared to Unitronic, but have my concerns when it seems like APR simply did a 2015 GTI tune and simply threw it into the A3. I feel like APR hasn't optimized the tune for the A3, which can be dangerous as the A3 has a Haldex system and the GTI does not. If you look at APR's website, second link below, the A3 calibration and acceleration reports are all done with a 2015 GTI. I mean seriously? Therefore, I would like to see some video or I'll be going Unitronic for sure.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Iw8F6yHiiw

http://www.goapr.com/products/ecu_upgrade_20tsi_gen3_mqb.html


----------



## Spoooolin (Mar 31, 2015)

I have APR stage 2 i dont have any 1/4 times but i do have a 0-60 on youtube.


----------



## jsausley (Dec 2, 2011)

The GTI is the same engine, same ECU, etc., so there's no reason to separately test the A3 just because it's a Haldex. The downpipe and exhaust system may be slightly different so you could be up or down 2-3 HP, but otherwise it's all the same. Your wheel numbers will be slightly different while Haldex is active, but remember that your car is also a FWD-based vehicle 99% of the time.


----------



## ThorMjolnir (Apr 9, 2014)

*The Car is NOT 99% FWD.*

The 2015 A3 2.0 is not 99% fwd. I'm not even going to waste my time directing you to a link. The car has center differential To help give optimal traction in practically every situation, the center differential can distribute power to the front and rear wheels individually. During normal driving conditions, it directs 85 percent of the torque to the front wheels, but in extreme circumstances, it can transfer up to 100 percent of the torque to one of the two axles. I have driven my A3 2.0 for about 10,000 miles and have not once had the wheels spin out of first gear. My friends GTI has wheel spin almost every time out of first gear. It may have the same engine as a GTI, but it is a completely different transmission, and the tuning should be directed as such.


----------



## ThorMjolnir (Apr 9, 2014)

*Spoolin what are your best times?*

Spoolin. Great name btw. What are your best 0-60 times in stage 1 and stage 2? Can you post your you tube link? Man gotta take that thing to a track and get a 1/4 mile done. I plan on getting a VW R600 intake, APR downpipe, and APR ECU once the downpipe is available.


----------



## Revolver1966 (Mar 30, 2014)

ThorMjolnir said:


> The 2015 A3 2.0 is not 99% fwd. I'm not even going to waste my time directing you to a link. The car has center differential To help give optimal traction in practically every situation, the center differential can distribute power to the front and rear wheels individually. During normal driving conditions, it directs 85 percent of the torque to the front wheels, but in extreme circumstances, it can transfer up to 100 percent of the torque to one of the two axles. I have driven my A3 2.0 for about 10,000 miles and have not once had the wheels spin out of first gear. My friends GTI has wheel spin almost every time out of first gear. It may have the same engine as a GTI, but it is a completely different transmission, and the tuning should be directed as such.


No center diff, Haldex coupling based on an article or video (can't remember) Haldex 5 has a minimum 5% rear-bias. So technically it never has more than 95% going to front.


----------



## araemo (Dec 9, 2012)

Revolver1966 said:


> No center diff, Haldex coupling based on an article or video (can't remember) Haldex 5 has a minimum 5% rear-bias. So technically it never has more than 95% going to front.


Except when the rears are on ice and the front aren't, same as how it can send 100% to the rear. Calling it 99% (or 95%) FWD is probably inaccurate, but it is a FWD-based platform, just one that was also designed to take well to AWD as well. But as the quote says, it's not really a 'fully-time' awd either. Technical details have been beaten to death in other threads.


----------



## hjvelez (Mar 10, 2014)

One thing is sending all available torque to the rear and another thing is disengaging the front wheels and engaging only the rear wheels. Haldex cant disengage the front wheels ever, so at the most demanding situation you will have a 50-50 split in wheel drive. That doesn't mean that torque will be split 50-50, due to road conditions (ice on front wheels and grippy tarmac on rear wheels) all torque AVAILABLE will be sent to the rear.

And no, theres no center diff on these cars!!! Its a Haldex coupling that will engage or disengage the rear axle. Front wheels are always driven!


----------



## ThorMjolnir (Apr 9, 2014)

*I guess Audi USA is lying based on responses*

Highly doubt Audi USA, the brochure that comes with the car is inaccurate. Specifically, page 20 where it states "Center Differential." 

http://audilibrary.audiusa.com/pdf/en_US.audi.Brochures.2015.a3.pdf


----------

